# Basil?



## ssydney (Jul 31, 2012)

So I recently went to the grocery store to pick up some food for my Redfoot. I saw that they had thyme, so I picked it up and put it in my cart, thinking it was thyme because that's what the price label under it said. Now I just got home and looked at the label, and it says that it's conventional basil. :l Can she eat this? Or should I just return it?


----------



## The4ts (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought some planted basil for my box turtles and russian tort, none of them ate any of it. it's still planted in their enclosures but they love to lay under it, and maybe I'm imagining this but I swear they like smelling it too lol.


----------



## ssydney (Jul 31, 2012)

The4ts said:


> I bought some planted basil for my box turtles and russian tort, none of them ate any of it. it's still planted in their enclosures but they love to lay under it, and maybe I'm imagining this but I swear they like smelling it too lol.



Thanks, I am going to plant it in her enclosure right now and see what she does 



The4ts said:


> I bought some planted basil for my box turtles and russian tort, none of them ate any of it. it's still planted in their enclosures but they love to lay under it, and maybe I'm imagining this but I swear they like smelling it too lol.



She LOVES it. She won't stop eating it!! She is choosing basil over her yummy fruit.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 1, 2012)

Well now you know the answer!  Often the herbs are not eaten, because they do have strong odors.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can I feed my Russian and Leopard Basil? Because I have a Basil plant.


----------



## ssydney (Aug 1, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Can I feed my Russian and Leopard Basil? Because I have a Basil plant.



Yes.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 1, 2012)

ssydney said:


> Yes.



Great!


----------



## ssydney (Aug 1, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Great!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 2, 2012)

Can I feed it to my Sulcata Tortoises? Thanks


----------



## ssydney (Aug 2, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> Can I feed it to my Sulcata Tortoises? Thanks



Yes.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 2, 2012)

I have fed basil occasionally. Cilantro has always been a favorite of my forest tortoises and water turtles, I always believed BECAUSE it is so strong smelling


----------

